# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  رثاء من بين القضبان

## ناره

انت اشراقة الوطن
من مولدك حتى الكفن
من تحت ثرى الوطن
ترسل لنا احساسك من جنة العالمين
تبقى معنا مسك رائحتك الرياحين
يا من كنت فينا امام الناسكين
انت معنا لن ترحل من شعب الجبارين
وان رحلت ... عنك لسنا راحلين

***
انني اراك كل اوان
يا نور قلوبنا انت الانسان
في ذكراك الامل والفجر والسهل الريان
فيه ماء الينابيع والشجر عانق العنان
هذا انت يا شمعة الاوطان

***
كنت معك أشعر بفرحي
رغما من الجدران
وأنسى سطوة الاشجان

***
أتذكرك أدنو الى التراب
اعطيه ألف خطاب
يا أعز الناس وخير الاحباب
أراك في كل الاصحاب

***
لن ترحل عن صهوة جوادك
فلا زلت تنبض بين احبابك...

----------

